# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kino-ditari 2012

## autori

Po e filloj sezonin kinematografik 2012 me nje atë te nje regjizori te ri amerikan, Jeff Nicols, te cilit i kisha parë para dy-tre vjetesh filmin e tij te parë fare "Shotgun stories". Filmi i tij i dyte quhet "TAKE SHELTER" :

 

Asokohe, paskam shkruar se filmi i tij me kish pelqyer, dhe mê kish bere pershtypje perdorimi i mire dhe me mend i buxhetit te vogel financiar. Ky opinion i atehershem korrespondon krejtesisht me te kunderten qe mendoj per "Take Shelter" : eshte evident se regjizori heziton ne perzgjedhjen e tij midis nje filmi intim indipendent amerikan dhe atij hollywoodian. Rezultati eshte i keq. Edhe pse skenari (qe eshte po ashtu, i vete Jeff Nicols) eshte i mire, biles shume i mire (filmi flet per paranojat e nje burri te ri, qe jeton ne nje zone te Amerikes ku ka shume tornado). Te kisha qene si regjizori, do ja kisha dhene skenarin per ta bere film ndonje regjizori tjeter, per shembull Cronenberg-ut, David Lynch-it ose pse jo Shyamalan-it ! Dhe rezultati, me te gjitha gjasat, do kish qene shuuume here më i mire !!

*4.5*

 

trailer i filmit :

----------


## autori

Kur Cronenbergu ben nje film te ri (ritmi zakonisht eshte nje here ne dy vjet), une behem shend e verë sepse ai ka nje te mire : nuk del asnjehere huq, gjithmone filmat e tij jane ose te mire, ose shume shume te mire. I fundit fare-fare, "Eastern Promises" ishte i vetmi qe me kish zhgenjyer. Dhe me kujtohet fare mire arsyeja : Cronenbergu ne ate film, notonte ne 'ujra' qe nuk i njihte mire : kanadezo-amerikani Cronenberg, merrej me mafjen ruse ne Londer ! Dhe bente muuuu mos njohja e mire e atij universi nga ana e regjizorit.

Kesaj rradhe, Cronenbergu vazhdon te merret me Europen, kesaj rradha me ate te fillim shek XX, e më saktesisht, me dy psikiater te medhenj te asaj periudhe : Frojdin dhe Jungun. Dhe qe per mendimin tim, bie ne te njejtin gabim si tek ai i filmit te tij pararendes : më duket se Cronenbergu nuk merr vesh fort ndonje gje te madhe nga psikanaliza, edhe pse "Nje metode e rrezikshme" eshte para se gjithash nje roman (te cilin, kineasti e ka vene ne skene permes filmit te tij, i film i cili më se shumti me nxit te lexoj ndonje ditë librin, se sa te pelqeja atë). 

Mendoj se "A dengerous Method" do dilte nje seri e mrekullueshme televizive, e realizuar qofte edhe nga vete Cronenbergu sepse, per shembull, si mund ti pershfaqesh 13 ore bisede (kjo ka ndodhur realisht) midis Frojdit dhe Jungut, në 3-4 minuta kohë, e ç'eshte me e keqja, permes nje mizaskene ultra akademike ??! Shto ketu faktin qe, per fat "te keq", çoç marr vesh jo pak nga psikanaliza, keshtu qe e kisha te pamundur te shikoja nje film 1 ore e 40 minutesh, qe rrefente nje histori prikanalitike prej 11-12 vitesh, e gjitha kjo, siç thash me lart, permes nje mizaskene ultra akademike ???! Per shembull : heroina e filmit, e semure mendore, ulet ne karrike, perballë doktor Jungut (ose me dakt, ai qendron nga prapa), dhe fillon jo vetem te flase per jeten e saj (si me çeles !!  :ngerdheshje:  - gje e pamundur ne psikanalize !!), por dhe evokon babain e saj dhe femijerine e saj ne krye te 30 sekondave bisede !!  



C'eshte per te ardhur keq, eshte fakti se filmi, i cili ka patur jo pak sukses tek publiku _intelektual & inteligjent_, te jep pershtypjen se eshte shitur si nje "produkt kulturor internacional". Te njejten shije me kane dhene edhe "produktet" te tjera kulturoro-internacionale te ketij viti : filmi Nani Morettit, i Bela Tarr, i Alain Cavalier, i Aki Kaurismakit : te gjithe te krijojne pershtypjen se jane paketuar "_siç duhet_", jane shitur "_siç duhet_", nderkombetarizuar "_siç duhet_" : il sont rentrés dans leur frais - kur thote frengu ( e kane nxjerre lekun e tyre- ne shqip).  Te jete kjo valle fasada kino-autorialiste e krizes aktuale ekonomike ??

Edhe nje mekat i fundit i filmit, edhe pse do ja beja kabull me shume deshire, nese "A dengerous method" do me pelqente qofte dhe i folur ne anglisht. Pra e kam fjalen per gjuhen e filmit. Frojdi, Jungu, gjermano-foles _par excellence_, tek "A dengerous method" na flasin gjithe kohen... anglisht ! Ok, une e di qe nje anakronizem i tille, ka vite dhe dekada qe eshte pranuar nga arti kinematografik  (egjiptianet e vjeter, Aleksandri i madh, hitlerianët e 'Listes se Shindlerit' te Spielbergut etj etj, shqepen duke fol ne anglisht ne filmat qe u kushtohen atyre !! ). Une e di se, edhe e anasjellta, nuk eshte kusht qe filmi te jete automatikisht i mire (per shembull : Jezu Krishti vertet flet ne aramisht, tek "Pasioni i Krishtit' i Mel Gibsonit, por ai eshte nje nga filmat me te qelbur, debile e imorale te gjithe historise se kinemase !!). E megjithate, te injorosh teresisht te folurin ne gjuhen autentike te personazheve historikë, me duket po aq e ezkagjeruar, sidomos per nje film te kalibrit te Cronenbergut ! Dreqi e mori ! Per me teper qe "A dengerous method" eshte i bazuar tek *fjala*, tek *fjalët* (fundja, psikanaliza me fjale behet, nuk behet me pune krahu !!)  Fjala, tek ky film, eshte nje element artistik, qe integrohet ne estetiken e vete filmit. Dhe qe çuditerisht, e degjojme vetem ne anglisht...

Pra : a mos ndofta filmi i Cronenbergut do kish qene më i mire nese do kish qene ne gjermanisht ??  Sigurisht, casting-u i aktoreve nuk do kish qene ky qe eshte (Viggo Mortensen, Michael Fassbinder...); pa dyshim qe ky casting, do kish qene i nje niveli me pak prestigjoz. Por jo automatikisht më i keq ! Po ashtu, nese filmi xhirohej ne gjermanisht, do kish me pak buxhet. Ok. Por kjo prap nuk do te thote se do te ishte më i keq !  Ndofta biles mund te ishte... me i mire ! 


*5.0*

trailer i filmit :

----------


## autori

"Rrofte sa malet Hollywoodi
Sa t'jete gjalle Clint Eastwoodi"
                                   (vargje popullore nga krahina e Los Angeles-it  :ngerdheshje: )

Me shakà, pa shakà, zor se ndonje regjizor tjeter hollywoodian do ti bente hije Clint-it, sot per sot. Vitet tutje, ky tehu : vit pas viti, nga nje film te ri. Dhe shpesh, jo te keqinj. Dhe ky i fundit, eshte i tille, biles eshte goxha i mire !

Plakushi 80 vjeçar ka shkelqyer si regjizor pikerisht kur ai ka vene ne skene histori dashurish te pamundshme : 3 filmat e tij me te mire (bërë andej nga vitet '90) pa dyshim jane "The Bridges of Madison County", "A Perfect World" dhe "Unforgiven" dhe kane ne qender dashuri (sentimentale ose jo) te _pamundshme_, te parealizueshme.



I tille eshte dhe "J.Edgar", filmi i tij i fundit, qe rrefen historin e bosit te FBI, atij qe e themeloi dhe ndenji 48 vite ne ate post. Dhe meqe fola per dashuri te pamundshme, ne rastin konkret e kam fjalen per ate te J. Edgar Hoover-it pra ish-bosit te FBI-se me Clyde Tolson, zevendesin e tij, me te cilin ndau po për 48 vite jo vetem punen e perditshme, por dhe gjera te tjera..., pa dyshim ne menyre te fshehte, pa dyshim ne menyre te _pamundshme_ (sidomos per syte e te tjereve !). Nese nga njera ane duhet te pranojme se filmi, ne teresine e tij, nuk eshte veçse nje venie ne skene nga ana e regjizorit te nje skenari te shkruar nga dikush tjeter, pikerisht, më tjetren anë duhet te pranojme se ajo histori e fshehte, e pamundshme dashurie, eshte dhe pjesa më fort interesante e gjithe filmit : pikerisht tek ajo histori mund te ndjesh doren, mendjen, inteligjencen, por mbi te gjitha modestine Eastwoodit (fundja thelbi i artit te tij eshte pikerisht MODESTIA !) 

ps: besoj se nuk eshte më e nevojshme te veçohet loja e mrekullueshme e DiCaprio-s...  :shkelje syri: 

*8.0*

trailer i filmit : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD99zwj-ZUg

----------


## PINK

> "Rrofte sa malet Hollywoodi
> Sa t'jete gjalle Clint Eastwoodi"


......... Kaq? lol

----------


## autori

> ......... Kaq? lol


ahahaha, edhe kur une shtyp pa dashje nje buton nga tasiera dhe postimi niset, prap nuk ma fal ??  :pa dhembe: 

Aq me mire fundja, se u detyrova ti bie shkurt e shkurt (me duket se vetem per 60 minuta funksionon ai butoni 'korigjo postimin", apo jo ?   :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Jo nuk te falet  :perqeshje: . E lexova analizen tende, e duke te lexuar mendoja po si nuk e ka permendur.....  E ke lene ne fund.  :ngerdheshje: . Clint eshte vertet briliant. Brenda ketij muaji kam ripare 3 here - Bridges of Madison County. Dhe sa here e shoh - pse nuk bejne me filma te tille!!! Kete film kisha deshire ta shikoja kur doli po nuk pata mundesi, se shpejti ne demand!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autori

> pse nuk bejne më filma te tille!!!


Tani varet se ç'quan ti me 'filma *te tille*'. 
Po ta kesh per nga zhanri, ai film eshte melodrame (kam fol diçka per to ketu )

 Do ti që të rendis une disa melodrama te tjera, te bera *pas 1995-s* ? (dmth pas "The bridges of Madison County"). Edhe pse e pranoj se zhanri i melodrames eshte i veshtire, sepse eshte delikat, mund te bjerë kollaj ne patetizem (ose shqipçe : në karagjozllik) :

melodrama te mira pas 1995 mund te permenden :
-  *Breaking the waves* i Lars Von Trier-it 
- *Titanic*-u i Jams Cameron-it (nuk eshte keq !)
- *Todo Sobre mi madre*  dhe *Hable con ella*  të Almodovar-it

Por jam dakort me ty : melodrame me te mire se "bridge of madison" e eastwood-it nuk ka njoft ende kinemaja, qe prej 1995-es. Edhe kjo liste imja , e shkruar 2-3 vjet më pare, konfirmon te njejten gje qe them dhe sot 

Po ta kesh per nga bukuria e filmit (ne pergjithesi - pra jo veçanterisht nga zhanri melodramë), muhabeti eshte i thjeshte : magjia e filmave te Clint Eastwood-it qendron tek natyra timide, e ndrojtur, modeste e tij. Kur behet fjale per filma autorialë, pra per filma qe e ke te lehte ta kuptosh cili regjizor i ka bere (dhe keta mund te jene qofte filma indipendente, qofte europiane, qofte hollywoodiane, pak rendesi ka !), do duhet perdorur shprehja : *ME THUAJ CILI JE, TE THEM SE C'FILMA BEN !*  :ngerdheshje:  
E them me te qeshur, por e kam vertet ! Clinti, sikur edhe nje interviste te tij 5 minuteshe te shikosh e degjosh, bën muuuuuuuu qe eshte natyre e ndrojtur, modeste. Ashtu i ben dhe filmat : modestë, te ndrojtur. Hakshe hakshe, fjala qe do te shkonte më se tepermi eshte pudique (frengjisht), pudico (italisht) por qe me ç'shikoj, ne anglisht perkthehet modesty. Dhe tek modestia e filmit te tij ne fjale, futen te gjitha : edhe menyra sesi luajne aktorët, edhe historia e filmit (shume delikate, shume e ndrojtur), edhe regjia (perdorimi delikat i muzikes, menyra e filmimit... etj etj).

----------


## autori

Ah ok , u beka fjale per nje epidemi pleqsh : filmat e fundit te Bela Tarr, Alain Cavalier dhe tani ky i finlandezit Aki Kaurismaki (ne foto, para posterit te filmit te tij), i paska zene simptoma e facebook-ut : spektatori eshte i ftuar te clic-ojë tek "_I like_" dhe... kaq ! 




Nese tek "Kali Torinez" ishim te ftuar te admironim mizerjen e botes permes nje filmi te bere jo vetem pa piken e modestise, por edhe gati-gati me neveri per kinematografine, kesaj rradhe, tek "Le Havre" (film i finlandezit Kaurismaki, eshte i xhiruar i gjithi ne qytetin francez Le Havre), spektatori eshte i ftuar te admiroje gadget-et e viteve '30 (ose te viteve '60 : mund te zgjedhim !! lol), edhe pse filmi i zhvillon ngjarjet në... 2010 ! Ose, per shembull, duhet te adhurojme varfanjakët e tipit "Les Deschiens" (komikë franceze te tipit 'portokallia' - ne foton e meposhtme), dhe me kete rast, duhet te urrejme modernitetin (se ngjarjet gjithsesi zhvillohen ne 2010-en !) 



Click "I LIKE"

Thank You !

*2.0*

trailer i filmit :

----------


## autori

Nje lajm i mire dhe i rralle : artisti shqiptar Anri Sala do te perfaqesoje Francen (çdo vend perfaqesohet me nje artist te vetem!) ne Festivalin Boteror te artit bashkekohor "La Bienale di Venezia" ne 2013-n. Sala, artist videosh, jeton midis Parisit dhe Berlinit. 

Deri me sot me eshte dhene te shoh vetem nje pune te tij : "Intervista - finding the words" (1998) dhe me ka pelqyer shume.

link : http://next.liberation.fr/arts/01012...de-venise-2013

----------


## autori

Pas romanit-trilogji "Millennium", pas dy filmave suedeze bazuar ne dy pjeset e para te romanit, pas nje serie të tërë televizive, ishte rradha e amerikanit David Fincher (regjizori i "Fight Club" dhe i "Social Network") qe ti sulet volumit te pare te romanit ne fjale per te realizuar : "*Vajza me tatuazhin e Dragoit*".



Une as nuk kisha lexuar romanin (nuk jam fans i romaneve policore), as kisha pare versionin suedez te tij. Nuk e kisha fare idene se per ç'behej fjale. Doja te isha sa me pak i informuar, para se te shihja filmin.
Qe ne fakt, mu duk i mire. Po lexoja nje kritik kinemaje qe thosh me te drejte se, nese "Seven" dhe "Fight Club" jane filma-adoleshentë (pra te realizuar ne kohen kur Fincher-i nuk ishte i pjekur ende artistikisht), "Zodiac" dhe "Social Network" jane filmat-adult te tij, sepse te realizuar ne pjekurine e tij artistike. Gjithmone sipas tij, dy te fundit mund te shihen si versionet respektive _te pjekura_(mature), te dy filmave te parë _naivë_.

Nuk me duket se e ka aq keq ne kete arsyetim. Per me teper, eshte e qarte se David Fincher eshte nga ata regjizorë amerikane te Hollywoodit qe edhe pse kryesisht pershtasin vepra te njohura letare ose xhirojne skenarë te gatshem, prap se prap lëne jo pak gjurme nga dora dhe mendja e tyre personale ne film (gjithsesi, ne Hollywood, sot per sot une njoh vetem nje kineast qe i ben vete edhe rolin e skenaristit, edhe te regjizorit  : M. Night Shyamalan). 

Tani vijme tek "Millennium" (Ose "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" - siç titullohet ne origjinal).
Po te marrim si te mireqene menyren se si e shikonte filozofi Deleuze kinematografine (filmat klasikë si filma te bazuar tek imazhi-veprim dhe ata moderne, te bazuar tek imazhi-kohe), duhet pranuar se, ne pamje te pare, "*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*" eshte tipikisht i shkolles se vjeter. Por ne fakt, nuk eshte tamam ashtu. 
Kam ripare "The Social Network" dhe, po te leme disi mênjanë permbajtjen e filmit, kam kuptuar se shpejtesia e te filmuarit (shpejtesia e imazheve) tek filmat e David Fincher, nuk ka fort te beje me video-clip-izmin, semundjen Nr 1 te kinemase hollywoodiane. Biles aspak. Shpejtesia e imazheve ne filmat e tij eshte me se shumti e lidhur me nje deshire te regjizorit qe mund te thuhej keshtu : me ndihmen e intrigës, çdo plan filmik (qe ka meriten te mos shihet ne pasqyre "shih sa i bukur qe jam!"), pra çdo plan filmik i filmit, ne nje far menyre "korigjon" planin e tij filmik te meparshem, por nderkohe behet edhe paralajmerues i planit filmik qe vjen më pas. Mbetet per tu pare nese nje gje e tille eshte nje nga perfeksionimet më te arrira te filmave te bazuar tek imazhi-veprim, apo eshte nje gjurme e re ne lëmin e modernitetit te filmave imazh-kohë. Apo ndofta ndofta, moderniteti nuk mund te klasifikohet ??!

*7.9*


trailer i filmit :

----------


## autori

Louis Mandrin (ose i njohur ndryshe "Robin Hoodi i Frances") ka qene nje badit, kontrabandist dhe anarkist i famshem i shek XVIII, fiks para se te ndodhte Revolucioni Francez i 1789-s. Mandrin vdiq ne 1755 dhe nuk e pa ate ngjarje, por ka mbetur i famshem per "kenget e Mandrinit" te shkruajtuara pas vdekjes, fort te popullarizuara gjate Revolucionit, dhe qe i bejne jehone historise s e tij.  Temen e krijimit te kengeve te tij (pas vdekjes) e trajton ne filmin e tij te ri regjizori francez Rabah Ameur-Zaïmeche (R.A.Z), regjizor qe une e konsideroj si ardhmerine e kineatografise autoriale franceze, sot per sot : filmi i tij i fundit në 2008-n "Ceta e fundit" (Dernier Maquis) më kish lene pa fjale dhe me kujtohet ta kem vendosur ne nje liste timen top-10 film-politik ever, krah per krah me "Salon " e Pasolinit apo "Palombella Rossa"-n e Morettit ! 
Pra s'kam nevoje te nenvizoj se me sa padurim po e prisja "Kenget e Mandrinit", filmin e rradhës se R.A.Z :



Qe ne fillim te filmit, bie ne sy deshira (e justifikuar!) e regjizorit per te thene disa gjera politike. Ose me sakt, disa gjera te forta politikisht, deshira per te reprezentuar nje univers te veçante, ate te baditeve, te pirateve te Historise se Frances, e sidomos per te parë se ç'rezonancë mund te kete nje botë e tille ne ate te sotmen, pra ne ate te shek. XXI. 
Nuk ka si te jem me teper se dakort me keto, por problemi eshte se filmi shpesh reduktohet në një seri pozash, _pozimesh_.  Per shembull, degjohen dialogje te tipit :
_" - Vous campez depuis longtemps ?
- Depuis que nous sommes nés." -_

_(-Ju fshiheni ketu prej shume kohesh ?
- Që kur kam lindur !)_

Do te ishte njesoj sikur sot te besh nje film per te Indinjuarit, dhe replika te ishte :
_-Ju e keni ngritur çadren prej kohesh ketu ?_
Dhe pergjigja : _Qe prej se kam lindur !_


Më se shumti te krijohet pershtypja se po asistojme ne nje grumbullim (mbledhje) ekstremistesh te majte (asgje e keqe deri ketu !), muzika qe shoqeron eshte _cool_, dakort, por fundja edhe nje mbledhje _te djathtesh_, me perjashtim te muzikes, nje grumbullim i tille  nuk do kish ndonje ndryshim te madh.

Ne fakt, problemi i fallcitetit te filmit qendron ketu (per mendimin tim ):
Nje regjizor qe ben nje film te tille, pyetja e pare qe duhet ti beje vetes nuk duhet te jete : "Cilat jane figurat e medha revolucionare historike ?" por : *C'fare eshte nje trup* (prej mishi dhe gjaku) *revolucionari ?* 
Rralle me ish dhene te shihja personazhe te tille te presupozuar te jenë mendje-ndritur, sy-hapur, me koshiencë te zgjuar, por qe ne nje film te pershfaqen fizikisht (trupërisht) kaq të... pergjumur ! 

Them se R.A.Z ka dale keqas huq me kete film; por kjo nuk do te thote se nuk duhen ndjekur punët e tij te ardhshme !

*4.0*




trailer i filmit :

----------


## PINK

Spara shoh filma aziatike, sme Kane terhequr asnjehere. Po para 2 ditesh kam pa 2046. Me pelqeu. Plus dhe muzika, kolona zanore e mrekullueshme. E ke pa ti Autor?  :perqeshje:

----------


## autori

> Spara shoh filma aziatike, sme Kane terhequr asnjehere. Po para 2 ditesh kam pa 2046. Me pelqeu. Plus dhe muzika, kolona zanore e mrekullueshme. E ke pa ti Autor?


E kam pare, por "2046" e kemi cituar e diskutuar jo rralle ketu ! Po nga i njejti regjizor (Wong KarWay - eshte regjizor nga Hong-Kongu, dmth kinez), meqe te ka pelqy "2046", perpiqu te gjesh edhe "In the mood for love". Eshte i te njejtit _stil_.

----------


## autori

Po të na duhej te zinim me goje dy a tri emra regjizorësh autorialë aktualë japonezë, doemos qe nje nga to do ishte Naomi Kawase. I 'vetmi' problem eshte se qe prej  2008-s kur doli "Pylli i Mogarit", filmat e saj po me zhgenjejne gjithe e me teper...  :i ngrysur:   Zor se do shkoj te shikoj filmin e saj te ardhshem.

Në teori, "Hanezu" nuk ka ku te shkojë më _kawasian_ : ngjarja gersheton nje histori aktuale dashurie (nje trekendesh sentimental) me ate te legjendave japoneze, intriga eshte aq sa aktuale edhe intemporale, filmi eshte po aq fiksional sa dhe 'dokumentaresk' etj etj etj. Regjizorja eshte vete skenariste, vete kameramane, vete montazhiere !Pra puro film kawasian  !  Dhe aq i predispozuar isha ta pelqeja sa qe pergjate shikimit te tij, nuk e vrisja mendjen se ç'nuk shkonte ne të, por më së shumti habitesha me dashamiresine time !  :ngerdheshje: 

"Hanezu" ne fakt eshte film manierist : titulli i sakte i tij me mire do ishte : "_Sex, bio & bobo"_ (bobo u thone ne frengjisht klasave te mesme, *bo*rgjezeve *bo*hemë), por te ishte kjo e gjithe e keqja e tij, hajde dé ! Problemi qendron ne ate se, ne fund te fundit, filmi eshte tmerresisht i lehte e naiv, filmi s'ka piken e peshes : jo pse eshte delikat (ai perpiqet me qenë delikat, por ne fakt eshte manierist !); jo pse eshte "si pa skenar" (ne fakt filmi ka skenar, po ai eshte i dobet e i keq) : shkurt, te krijohet pershtypja se i vetmi qellim i regjizores ka qene qe t'ja dalë mbanë në deshtimin e saj !

Po thoja me vete se, per nje regjizor qe ka moshen dhe eksperiencen e Naomi Kawase-s, ndofta vetem deshira dhe _terbimi_ i nje regjizori si puna e Hong Sang-soo-së (per te marre nje shembull qe po me vjen ne mend) mund te behet burim krijimtarie çliruese dhe ngazellyese.  Perndryshe, do ish me mire qe ajo te bente dokumentare, te cilet, zakonisht, i qan !

*3.5*  


trailer i filmit :

----------


## Orik

> E kam pare, por "2046" e kemi cituar e diskutuar jo rralle ketu ! Po nga i njejti regjizor (Wong KarWay - eshte regjizor nga Hong-Kongu, dmth kinez), meqe te ka pelqy "2046", perpiqu te gjesh edhe "In the mood for love". Eshte i te njejtit _stil_.


In the mood for love, film goxha i kendshem,te pakten persa i perket zhanrit te melodramave,historirave-romancave te dashurise e kshu gjerash te ngjashme.Personalisht me pelqen  edhe per kolonen zanore ,vertet shume e bukur ! Ndoshta ka qene kjo qe ma ka ngulitur me shume ne mendje si film. Po ashtu  kostumet (rrobat ne pergjithsi,sidomos ato fustanet tipike aziatike me ate jaken koreane) te veshura ne film jane mese perfekte,duket sikur i kane hekurosur e stolisur per cdo skene...nje perfeksion manjakal do thosha ! Ngjyrat e filmit dhe atmosferat po ashtu. E bukur  dhe trama,nje dashuri e pa realizuar !! Nje film ne teresi aspak keq,per tu pare me siguri !

Kenga,kolona zanore e filmit si dhe nje nga pjeset me te bukura e domethenese te filmit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23oBMOvt85o

----------


## autori

Eshte nje film i vjeter shqiptar qe e dua fort ("Malet me blerim mbuluar" i Dhimiter Anagnostit) i cili, pasi fillon mire e bukur, krejt papritur andej nga minuta e 15-te, sa here e kam pare me ka krijuar pershtypjen te mi prese krejt krahët (ne fakt, më pret magjinë e filmit): ne nje moment (ketu), skuadra partizane ndeshet me nje ushtar italian te kapur rob, i cili, jo vetem qe faktin qe nuk kupton gjuhen shqipe e thote ne shqip, por partizan Peliçeli (si italian qe eshte !) komunikon me të ne shqip, per tua perkthyer më pas partizanëve te tjere po ashtu në... shqip !  :pa dhembe: 

Ok, kuptohet se nje gje te tille, i gjori Dhimiter Anagnosti ishte i detyruar ta bente per arsye ideologjike : ne nje film shqiptar te realizmit socialist, nuk lejohej te flitej ne gjuhe te huaj ! (ne italisht, ne rastin konkret). Por per fat te mire, skena nuk zgjat shume, dhe 'incidenti' i italianit shqiptaro-shqiptar, perveçse me ben te qesh per pak minuta, nuk ma prish definitivisht magjine e "Maleve me blerim mbuluar" (magji e cila me siguri ka lidhje me faktin se eshte nje far' road-movie, ose me sakte : barrelë-movie, pra rrugëtim).

Mu kujtua "incidenti" me filmit te Lilo Labes sepse pikerisht tek "War Horse", filmi i fundit i Spielbergut, andej nga çereku i filmit (deri ne ate moment ngjarjet zhvillohen ne Skoci - pra personazhet flasin ne anglisht), historia zhvendoset ne Francen e pushtuar nga gjermanët (jemi gjate Luftes se Pare boterore) dhe çuditerisht, ushtarët gjermane flasin... anglisht ! Biles me pak theks gjerman !! Akoma më i "lezeçem" behet filmi pak me vone : edhe fshataret francezë flasin me njeri-tjetrin po ashtu anglisht, por kesaj rradhe me theks... francez !   :pa dhembe: 
Ok, kuptohet se nje gje te tille, Steven Spielbergu eshte i detyruar ta beje per arsye komerciale : nje film hollywoodian ku flitet ne gjuhe te huaj (nje gjuhe tjeter, perveç anglishtes) nuk eshte rentabël. 

Per ti rene shkurt : qofte per arsye ideologjike (Anagnosti), qofte per arsye komerciale (Spielbergu), rezultati eshte i njejte : ja qe paska, per fat te keq, diçka me te _rendesishme_ se vete kinematografia, se sa vete arti. Nganjehere ajo 'gjeja' e rendesise absolute quhet parti (kinostudio "shqiperia e re"), nganjehere quhet parà (Hollywoodi).  Por e perseris: rezultati na qenka i njejte ! Prova eshte sa Lilo Labja, aq edhe "War Horse" i Spielbergut.

Por per t'ju kthyer ketij te fundit, per fat te mire ngjarjet ne film marrin nje udhe te tille ku personazhet anglofonë (skocezët) rikthehen ne plan te pare, edhe pse, per te qene te sinqerte, ushtarët gjermanë vazhdojne refe pas here te komunikojne rendshem ne anglisht-me-theks-gjerman ! (gallata më e madhe eshte se ne nje moment, ata numerojne ne gjermanisht, "eins, zwei, drei... " por pastaj menjehere vazhdojne te flasin ne anglisht me njeri-tjetrin !!). Por siç e kam thene dhe nje here tjeter ketu, nje anakronizem i tille ka vite qe pranohet ne kinema, keshtu qe ndofta nganjehere _duhet mbyllur nje sy_ per ndonje gjë, qe te mund te shikosh me syrin tjeter disa gjera te tjera te bukura e interesante. Fundja kjo eshte tipike ne filmat e Spielbergut i cili kur trajton tema imagjinare ("E.T." , "A.I Artificial Intelligance",  "War of the Worlds") shkelqen dhe perfundimisht, ata jane vertet filmat e mire te tij, biles shume te mire ! Ndersa ne filmat me teme historike, Spielberg shpalos nje *naivitet* qe te le pa fjale (nje naivitet qe kap kufijte e te pamoralshmes : per shembull tek "Lista e Schindlerit", qe te hysh ne film, duhet detyrimisht te indentifikohesh me heroin kryesor, dmth me nje _nazist te mirë_, por qe gjithsesi, nazist eshte !). E them kete sepse deri me sot, i kisha pare filmat e tij te ndare disi më ndryshe : ne njerin grup, ata ku interesi komercial dhe sfida teknike jane me te rendesishme sesa frymezimi artistik, dhe ne grupin tjeter, ata (te paket ne numer) ku kjo e dyta trimufon mbi te parin. Tek grupi i pare futen shumica e filmave te tij, ku dinosaurët, peshkaqenet apo arkeologjia _glamour_ kthehet ne merkantilizem kitsch dhe ne argetim banal; tek i dyti, jane po ata filma me tematike imagjinare, por qe ne thelb, jane tragjikë, dhe pikerisht ne to, Spielbergu thote disa gjera interesante e autentike. 

Po "War Horse", ku do te futej ? 
Pikerisht, ky film sikur i prish disi keto grupe ! Pa dyshim, se pari duhet pranuar se filmi eshte naiv (dhe naiv, nuk duhet pare domosdoshmerisht si difekt !). Fundja, siç thoja dhe me lart, ky do te ishte dhe tipari kryesor i regjizorit ne fjale, *naiviteti* (ashtu sikurse modestia do te ishte tipari kryesor i Clint Eastwod-it). Po nga i vjen ky naivitet Spielbergut ? Me siguri nga nje fare adoleshence, gati-gati femijerie (por jo teresisht te pafajshme) te tij. Tek shkrimtaret amerikane, mund te krahasohej me Salinger-in. Megjithate, filmi ka dhe disa gjera qe e fqinjezojne me ata te miret e tij, me _imagjinarët_, ndofta si nje forme paralajmerimi i dy filmave te ardhshem te tij, te dy fort intrigues : "Lincoln" dhe "Robopocalypse" !
Te shohim se ku do te dalë Spielbergu... 

nota : *7.2*

trailer i filmit :

----------


## PINK

Kam pa Incendies. Sorry Autor se po dal nga rrjedha e kohes te filmave qe paraqet, por smund te rrija pa komentuar diku. ( tema tjeter per filma 99% Jane toca lol) anyway.. Ky film shkurt e sakte; me ka lene pa fjale!! Peripecite, skenat dramatike, rrjedha e ngjarjeve, aq intense, kolona zanore.. Te gjitha, cdo detail I Vogel .. Shume I arrire si film! Pa frike I jap noten 10 !  good movie. Ti e ke pare? Nese Jo ta rekomandoj! Must see   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autori

> Kam pa Incendies. Sorry Autor se po dal nga rrjedha e kohes te filmave qe paraqet, por smund te rrija pa komentuar diku. ( tema tjeter per filma 99% Jane toca lol) anyway.. Ky film shkurt e sakte; me ka lene pa fjale!! Peripecite, skenat dramatike, rrjedha e ngjarjeve, aq intense, kolona zanore.. Te gjitha, cdo detail I Vogel .. Shume I arrire si film! Pa frike I jap noten 10 !  good movie. Ti e ke pare? Nese Jo ta rekomandoj! Must see


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...16&postcount=6

----------


## PINK

Oh e paska pare Korcari. I paska lene mbresa.  Ti akoma se ke pa Autor? Cfare po pret? lol

----------


## autori

> Oh e paska pare Korcari. I paska lene mbresa.  Ti akoma se ke pa Autor? Cfare po pret? lol


Ndersa une te sugjeroj ti japesh 80 minuta filmit te meposhtem dhe qe eshte i gjithi free  ne youtube (me kusht qe te dish italisht ose frengjisht)

Per dy arsye :

1. Se pari, per te konstatuar qe, nje good movie mund te shihet edhe permes nje dritareje te vogel ne youtube, mjafton te kesh _sy_ per ta parë

2. Se dyti, per te konstatuar se sa drejt e kane ata qe thone se Godard-i (regjizori i filmit te meposhtem) gjithmone ka qene nje hap perpara regjizoreve te tjere, dmth 50 vite para te tjereve (meqe filmi ne fjale eshte i vitit 1966), por gjerat per te cilat flet dhe menyra se si i thote jane aq aktuale, jane aq të ditës pikerisht sot, pas 50 vitesh, dmth ne 2012-n  !


filmi :

----------

